# 7/23 Flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*7/23/2018*
I had the Christina T. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SSW wind at 10-15mph and extreme low tide levels. We found scattered fish over hard sand bottom, with long stretches of dirty water randomly appearing in otherwise clear water flats. When we found some clear water, we made fast work of the fish. We had to move around several times to find better water clarity, but the sporadic pattern was the same. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 black drum.

* Upcoming open dates:
August: 23, 28, 29
September: 4, 7, 8, 18-21, 24-26, 28, 30
October: 1-4, 7-10, 12-14, 17-19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 28*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

